

ASK: Messenger app name ideas - 20andup

We have built a messenger that allows you to give out temporary usernames online for people to connect with you.  We are now thinking about app names.  You guys got any suggestions?<p>I have:
1. Anon Chat
2. Incognito<p>Which one do you like? Or if you have a suggestion, I would greatly appreciate it.
======
matt_heimer
Pick several. Clear them legally. Release app under all usable names you could
live with, promote equally. See what one performs the best.

------
bkamapantula
Anon Chat sounds apt.

Other suggestions: Stranger Talk/Chat, Hello there!

------
qb
Suggestion: BurnerChat

